
Amazon Will ‘Continue to Support’ Defense Department, Jeff Bezos Says - 0xmohit
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-15/amazon-will-continue-to-support-defense-department-bezos-says
======
PatrolX
Good!

